# قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic ) الحقيقيه بالصور القصه كامله



## M a r i a m (18 أبريل 2009)

في 10 إبريل 1912 ، ترقب العالم بلهفة ذلك الحدث التاريخي ، وهو قيام السفينة تيتانك بأولى رحلاتها عبر المحيط الأطلنطي من إنجلترا إلى الولايات المتحدة .
لم تكن السفينة شيئا هينا في ذلك الوقت بعد حملة الدعاية الكبيرة التي قامت حولها من كل جانب ، فقد أشادت الصحف كثيرا بذلك الإنجاز الرائع الذي حققه الإنسان وعبرت عنه تلك السفينة العملاقة التي قيل عنها أنها ( لا تغرق )

وهاهو الوقت قد حان ليشاهد العالم بنفسه تلك الأسطورة وذلك الإنجاز الرائع

فعلى رصيف ميناء كوين ستون بإنجلترا كان الاحتفال بالغا بهذا الحدث الكبير ، فاصطف آلاف الناس من المودعين وغير المودعين يتأملون ، بإعجاب السفينة العملاقة وهي راسية في الميناء في قوة وشموخ ، والمسافرون - وهم يتجهون إليها - في سعادة وكبرياء. ولا شك أن الكثيرين منهم كان يتمنى في قرارة نفسه ، لو يكون له مكان على ظهر السفينة ، ولو لأي بلد في العالم .









وجاء الموعد المحدد لبدء الرحلة ، فارتفعت الأعلام ، وبدأت فرق الموسيقى،المحتشدة على رصيف الميناء ، تعزف موسيقاها الجميلة المرحة وسط هتاف المودعين والمسافرين ، وبدأ صوت المحرك يعلو ويعلو حنى أخذت السفينة تيتانك تتحرك لتبدأ أولى رحلاتها وسط هذا الاحتفال البهيج .










أعلانات رحلة السفينة تيتانك








تيتانك تقف على رصيف ميناء ساوثهامبتون في 10 ابريل 1912 استعدادا للانطلاق









تيتانك تغادر رصيف ميناء ساوثهامبتون


المـــــــــــــــــــــــــارد

لم يكن اسم التيتانك والذي يعني المارد ، اسما مبالغا فيه في تسمية تلك السفينة
فقد اتصفت بثلاث صفات لم تتوفر بغيرها من السفن وهي الضخامة - عدم القابلية للغرق - الفخامة .



الضخامة 

كانت السفينة تيتانك اضخم سفينة ركاب شهدها العالم حتى الآن حيث بلغ وزنها 52310 طنا وبلغ طولها 882 قدما ،وبلغ عرضها 94 قدما ، ويمكنك تصور هذه الضخامة بشكل آخر فالسفينة تيتانك يمكن أن تعادل في ارتفاعها ارتفاع مبنى مكون من أحد عشر طابقا علاوة على طولها الكبير الذي قد يعادل أربع مجموعات من الأبنية المتجاورة 

عدم القابلية للغرق

كذلك لم يكن هذا المارد قابلا للغرق في نظر من صمموه فالسفينة ليست كغيرها من السفن حيث تنفرد باحتوائها على قاعين يمتد أحدهما عبر الآخر .
كما يتكون الجزء السفلي من السفينة من 16 قسما ( مقصورة ) لا يمكن أن ينفذ منها الماء وحتى لو غمرت المياه على سبيل الافتراض أحد هذه الأقسام فانه يمكن لقائد السفينة وبمنتهى السهولة أن يحجز المياه داخل هذا الجزء بمفرده ويمنعها من غمر باقي الأجزاء .










الكسندر كارلسل وتوماس اندروس مصممى السفينة









لاحظ ضخامة دفة السفينة








غرفة المحركات








كارت دعوة لتدشين السفينة








تدشين السفينة



الفخامة 

تمتعت السفينة تيتانك بدرجة فائقة من الفخامة ، لم تتوفر من قبل لاي سفينة ركاب . ويمكنك تصور مدى هذه الفخامة والروعة إذا عرفت أن ثمن تذكرة الدرجة الأولى لهذه السفينة قد يزيد عن دخل أي فرد من طاقمها طوال فترة حياته .. وان كانت الدرجتان الثانية والثالثة على وضع اقل من الفخامة إلا انهما تعدان من افضل وأرقى قاعات السفر عن مثيلتهما في السفن الأخرى ببساطة لقد كانت تيتانك قصرا متحركا فوق الماء 








سلالم الدرجة الأولى 







الشرفة بالدرجة الأولى







صالون الطعام بالدرجة الاولى








صالون القراءة بالدرجة الاولى





​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 أبريل 2009)

صالون الحلاقة بالسفينة





قاعة الطعام بالدرجة الثانية














القاعة العامة بالدرجة الثالثة







ركاب السفينة

ضمت السفينة التايتنك على ظهرها نخبة من أثرياء إنجلترا وأمريكا وكان القدر قد انتقاهم من هنا وهناك ليجمع بهم في هذه الرحله00 فكان من ضمن هؤلاء الأثرياء بل أثراهم جميعا الكونيل ( جون جاكوب استور ) البالغ من العمر 47 عاما وهو حفيد عائلة استور الإنجليزية الشهيرة بتجارة الفراء وقد مثل جون بنشاطه التجاري الضخم امتدادا لهذه التجارة إلى جانب امتلاكه لعدد من الفنادق العالمية 0 وفي هذه الفترة من الزمان كان استور هو موضع أحاديث كثيرة خاصة في المجتمع الإنجليزي بعد الفضيحة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فقد طلقته زوجته وتزوج بعد ذلك من فتاة صغيرة من نيويورك في عمر أحفاده فكانت تبلغ من العمر ثمانية عشر عاما! وخلال هذه الرحلة كان استور وزوجته الحامل_ مادلين_في طريقهما إلى نيويورك بعد رحلة شتوية قاما بها في مصر وأوروبا لكنهما اختصرا جزء من زيارتهما لأوروبا وقررا العودة سريعا للإقامة في أمريكا بعد حملة التشنيعات التي واجهها استور خلال إقامته في اوروبا0 كما ضمت نخبة الأثرياء ( بنجامين جاجينهيم ) سليل عائله جاجنهيم الامريكيه ذات النشاط التجاري الضخم في استخراج المعادن 0 
كما كان هناك الثري المعروف ( ازيدور ستروس ) وزوجتة0 وازيدور هو صاحب اكبر مجمع تجاري في العالم(ميكيز)
وبجانب هذه المجموعة السابقة والتي تمثل أثرى أثرياء العالم كان هناك مجموعة أخرى من الأثرياء ولكن بدرجة اقل قليلا مثل الوجيه الأمثل ( ارثر ريرسون وجون ثاير ) مساعد رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية بولاية بنسلفانيا و( تشارلز هايز ) رئيس مجموعة الشاحنات الكندية و( هاري مولسن ) سليل إحدى العائلات الثرية بمونتريال والتي تعمل في مجال البنوك ومن ابرز طبقات المجتمع الإنجليزي كان هناك ( سيركوزمو ) وزوجته ليدي دوف جوردن وكوزمو هو أمير إنجليزي ينتمي للعائلة المالكة أما زوجته دوف فهي مصممة أزياء شهيرة وصاحبه اكبر مجلات للأزياء في فرنسا والولايات المتحده0








كولونيل جون استور أحد ركاب الدرجة الاولى يستعد لصعود القطار للتوجة الى ساوثهامبتون







عائلة لاروش العائلة السوداء الوحيدة التي كانت على ظهر السفينة







أطفال الاثرياء ..ايضا كانوا على السفينة





مارسيل زوجة الثري ميشيل نافراتيل



الذين تخلفوا عن السفر

كان من الممكن أن تضم قائمة المسافرين على السفينة تايتانيك مجموعه أخرى من الأثرياء والشخصيات البارزة لولا تخلفهم عن السفر0
فقد تخلف عن السفر الثري المعروف ( ج0ب مورجان ) لسوء حالته الصحيه0
كما تخلف عن السفر ( فانديربلت ) وزوجته ومن عجب انهما تخلفا عن السفر في آخر لحظه قبل إبحار السفينة وبعد صعودهما بالفعل إلى السفينة هما وخادمهما الخاص 0
كما تخلف عن الرحلة ( لورد بيري ) رئيس شركة هارلاند اند ولف لبناء السفن في بلفاست والذي قام ببناء وتصميم السفينة تيتانيك لكنه تخلف عن الرحلة لظروف مرضية مفاجئه وحل محلة في الرحلة المدير التنفيذي للشركة0
وضمت أيضا السفينة تيتانيك في درجتها الثالثة مجموعة من الطبقات المتوسطة والفقيرة في إنجلترا والذين استجمعوا كل ما لديهم من أموال للسفر على هذه السفينة العجيبة ليس فقط من اجل المتعة ولكن أيضا للبحث عن موطن أخر قد يتوفر فيه لهم مستوى افضل من المعيشة مما يلقونه في موطنهم الأصلي.ولكن بطبيعة الحال كان وجود هؤلاء الفقراء شبه معزول عن طبقة الأثرياء التي سكنت في السفينة كما سكنت في المجتمع ، الطبقة العليا بأجنحتها الممتدة الواسعة ، بينما سكنت طبقة الفقراء الطبقة السفلى من السفينة بحجراتها الضيقة القريبة من الضوضاء والضجيج .



جبل الجليد

كما بدأت السفينة تيتانك رحلتها بالفرح والأمنيات الحلوة استمرت رحلتها عبر المحيط على هذا النحو لأربعة ليال كاملة . فراح كل من عليها يستمتع بأجمل الأوقات ، كان الاستمتاع بجمال وفخامة السفينة بحجراتها الواسعة الأنيقة ومطعمها البديع وما يحمل من أشهى المأكولات المختلفة هو نوع آخر من المتعة الكبيرة التي حظي بها ركاب السفينة .
ومن ناحية أخرى كانت السفينة تايتانك قد قطعت شوطا كبيرا من رحلتها الأولى بنجاح وهدوء تام ، أثبتت فيه جدارتها الفائقة في خوض البحار ، وقد دعا هذا إلى زيادة سرعة السفينة بدرجة كبيرة وإطلاق العنان لها بعد أن تأكد لطاقمها جدارتها في خوض البحر خلال الخمسمائة ميل السابقة 
أما قبطان السفينة ، كابتن ( إدوارد سميث ) والبالغ من العمر 62 عاما فقد كان اسعد من عليها ، فهذه الرحلة الأخيرة له والتي يختتم بها ما يزيد على ثلاثين عاما من العمل في أعالي البحار ، والذي شهد له الكثيرون خلال هذه الفترة بالنجاح والمهارة الفائقة .








كابتن سميث ( كابتن السفينة )


رسأئل الأنذار ... 

وفي 14 إبريل 1912 وهو اليوم الخامس من رحلة السفينة بدأت المخاطر تتربص بالسفينة العملاقة ومن عليها من سادة القوم .. فمنذ ظهيرة ذلك اليوم حتى اخره ، تلقت حجرة اللاسلكي بالسفينة رسائل عديدة من بعض السفن المارة بالمحيط ومن وحدات الحرس البحري تشير إلى اقتراب السفينة من الدخول في منطقة مياه جليدية مقابلة للساحل الشرقي لكندا .. وعلى الرغم من هذه الرسائل العديدة التي تلقتها السفينة لم يبد أحد من طاقمها وعلى الأخص كابتن سميث أي اهتمام حتى أن عامل اللاسلكي قد تلقى بعض الرسائل ولم يقم بإبلاغها إلى طاقم السفينة لعدم اكتراثهم بها .. فعلاوة على اعتقادهم من خبرتهم السابقة بندرة تكون الجليد في هذه المنطقة من المحيط في شهر أبريل فقد كانوا جميعا على ثقة بالغة بسفينتهم العملاقة تايتانك .. فقد كانت تبدوا لهم اكبر واكبر من أن يعترض شيئا طريقها ..فما بالهم يعبئون ببعض قطع من الجليد ؟؟؟؟
خاصة أن المحيط هذا اليوم كان هادئا تماما كالبساط الممتد .. كما كان الجو باردا لكنه كان مشمسا في معظم الوقت فماذا يمكن أن يهددهم أو يعترض طريقهم .؟؟؟
لكنه بعد حلول الظلام وبالتحديد في الساعة التاسعة مساءا من نفس هذا اليوم بدأت درجة الحرارة في الانخفاض بشكل ملحوظ مما جعل كابتن سميث يدرك أن السفينة تقترب بالفعل من منطقة جليدية .. لكنه على الرغم من ذلك لم يبد اهتماما كبيرا لهذا الأمر فكل ما قام به هو إعطاء الأوامر بتفقد خزانات المياه خوفا من أن تكون المياه قد تجمدت بها .. كما بلغ مراقب السفينة فر يدريك فليت بتشديد الرقابة والإبلاغ عن أي كتل ثلجية ضخمة قد تتراءى له.. ثم دخل كابتن سميث حجرته لينام !!!
وفي الحقيقة أن كابتن سميث رغم خبرته الطويلة قد وقع في خطأ كبير بهذا التصرف ربما لثقته البالغة بسفينته العملاقة وخبرته الطويلة .. فهو لم يفكر إطلاقا في إنقاص سرعة السفينة حيث كانت تنطلق في هذا اليوم بأقصى سرعتها .. كذلك نسي كابتن سميث أن كتل الجليد الضخمة قد تفاجئ سفينته في لحظات .. فقد كانت الرؤية في هذه الليلة غير قمرية غاية في الصعوبة حتى أن الأفق لم يكن واضحا على الإطلاق.








صورة الجبل الجليدى الذى أرتطمت به التيتانيك


وفى حوالي منتصف نفس هذه الليلة وبينما فليت ـــ مراقب السفينة ـــ يتناول بعض المشروبات الدافئة لعلها تزيل عنه البرد القارص في هذا الوقت .. فجأة رأى فليت خيالا مظلما يقع مباشرة في طريق السفينة وفي ثوان معدودات بدأ هذا الخيال يزداد بشكل ملحوظ حتى تمكن فليت من تحديده .. إنه جبـل جليدي !! فقام فليت بسرعة بإطلاق جرس الإنذار عدة مرات لإيقاظ طاقم السفينة كما قام بالاتصال بالضابط
المناوب واخبره بوجود جبل من الثلج يقع مباشرة في اتجاه السفينة .. حيث قام بسرعة وأمر بتغير اتجاه السفينة ثم بإيقاف المحركات .. ولكن لم يكن هناك أي فرصة لتجنب الاصطدام .. فارتطم جبل الثلج بجانب السفينة .
ومن الغريب أن هذا التصادم لم يكن ملحوظا أو مسموعا بدرجة واضحة حتى أن باقي أفراد طاقم السفينة قد ظنوا انهم نجحوا في تغيير المسار وتجنب الاصطدام .. ومع حدوث هذا التصادم تساقطت كتل كبيرة من الثلج على ظهر السفينة .. وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم تهتز السفينة إلا هزة بسيطة كانت غير ملحوظة لكنها انزلقت قليلا من الخلف .. وبعد عدة دقائق توقفت السفينة تماما عن الحركة .









بعض الركاب فى قوارب النجاة

موقع الغرق 41°44' شمالا ; 49°57' غرب








السفينة كارباثيا ..التي انقذت العديد من ركاب تيتانك








ارثر هنري روسترن قبطان السفينة كارباثيا








كابتن السفينة كاليفورنيا ستانلي لورد



تفاصيل الكارثة ...

لم يشعر معظم ركاب السفينة بان سفينتهم العملاقة قد اصطدمت بأي شئ .. فإلى جانب أن التصادم كان غير مسموعا بدرجة كافية ، كان معظم المسافرين داخل حجراتهم .. في هذه الليلة الباردة بل أن الكثيرين منهم كانوا قد استغرقوا قي النوم فلم يكن مستيقظا في ذلك الوقت سوى بعض الرجال الذين كانوا يدخنون السيجار في الغرفة الخاصة لذلك من الدرجة الأولى بعد تناولهم العشاء وبعد انصراف زوجاتهم إلى حجرات النوم .. ولم يكن صوت هذا التصادم مسموعا لهم ألا بدرجة خافته .. فقام اثنان منهم واتجها إلى ظهر السفينة لمعرفة سبب هذا الصوت الخافت وتبعهما بعد ذلك آخرون وآخرون .. ومن الغريب انهم جميعا لم يبدوا أي اهتمام فلم يبالوا إلا بمشاهدة جبل الثلج والقطع المتناثرة منه على ظهر السفينة .. ثم عادوا جميعا بعد ذلك لما كانوا فيه .. فمنهم من عاد ليكمل لعبته المسلية ومنهم من عاد لتدخين السيجار وتناول المشروبات .. كما دخل بعضهم حجراتهم الخاصة ليخلدوا للنوم .
كذلك عبر بعض المارين بالسفينة في ذلك الوقت عن إحساسهم بهذا التصادم بصور مختلفة .. فقال بعضهم انه كان يبدو كما لو كانت السفينة مرت على ارض من المرمر !! وهو تشبيه ملائم تماما لتلك الطبقة الأرستقراطية .. كما ذكر آخرون : ( انه كان يبدو كالصوت الصادر عن تمزيق قطعة قماش) 
كذلك ذكر أحد الضباط على السفينة والذي كان نائما بحجرته في ذلك الوقت : أن كل ما أحس به هو حدوث اهتزاز بسيط بجدار السفينة مما اقلق نومه .. لكنه عاد للنوم مرة أخرى بعد أن تبادر إلى ذهنه أن السفينة قد غيرت من اتجاهها بطريقة غير لائقة .








لحظة اصطدام السفينة تيتانك بالجبل الجليدي



المفاجأة ...

أما عند قاع السفينة فكان هذا التصادم يعني شيئا اخطر بكثير مما اعتقده ركاب السفينة .
فبعد توقف السفينة عقب حدوث التصادم اكتشف الفنيين حدوث كسر بجانب السفينة تسللت منه المياه وغمرت خمس أقسام من الستة عشر قسما بأسفل السفينة .. كما توقفت الغلايات عن العمل تماما .. وامتلأت أيضا حجرة البريد بالمياه التي طفت فوقها عشرات الخطابات مما يشير إلى كارثة وان غرق السفينة تيتانك أمر محتم .

إخلاء السفينة ...

لم يحاول كابتن سميث تفسير ما حدث لكنه تصرف بطريقة عمليه فأعطى أوامره في الحال بإيقاظ جميع الركاب لإخلاء السفينة وإعداد قوارب النجاة كما أمر بإرسال نداء الإغاثة (SOS) .
ولكن كانت هناك مشكلة أخرى واجهت سميث .. فعدد ركاب السفينة هو 2227 راكبا بينما عدد قوارب النجاة الموجودة بالسفينة لا تكفي حمولتها جميعا إلا لنقل 1100 راكبا وكانت هذه الحقيقة غائبة تماما عن ركاب السفينة الذين خرجوا من حجراتهم إلى ظهر السفينة في هدوء تام وعدم اكتراث .. بل أن بعضهم خرج يغني ويمزح وكأنهم يسخرون من هذا الموقف فهم لا يزالون يعتقدون انهم على ظهر السفينة العملاقة التي لا يمكن أن تغرق .
بدا ركاب السفينة والذين ظهر بعضهم بثياب النوم يرتدون سترات النجاة ثم اخذوا يصعدون قوارب النجاة تحت تعليمات كابتن سميث الذي أمر بإخلاء السفينة من النساء والأطفال أولا .. على أن يذهب الرجال بعد ذلك إلى قوارب النجاة إذا توفر لهم أماكن بها .
وفي الحقيقة أن بعض الركاب لم يكن يريد الدخول إلى قوارب النجاة فكانت السفينة العملاقة لا تزال مطمئنة بالنسبة لهم عن قوارب النجاة الصغيرة .. حتى أن بعض البحارة قد اخذ يزج بعضا منهم إلى القوارب فقد كانوا مدركين تماما للكارثة التي تنتظرهم .. كما اضطر البحارة أمام رفض بعض الركاب إلى إنزال بعض قوارب النجاة إلى المياه وهي غير ممتلئة عن آخرها فلم يكن هناك أي وقت للتأخير والمماطلة .وكان ركاب الدرجة الثالثة من الفقراء هم آخر من وصل إلى قوارب النجاة حيث يقيمون بالحجرات السفلى من السفينة .. بل أن بعضهم ظل منتظرا بأسفل السفينة لا يدري ماذا يفعل على رغم علمهم بوجود محنة على ظهر سفينتهم .

بريق الأمل ..

في نفس الوقت بدأ عامل اللاسلكي بالسفينة يرسل نداءات متكررة للإغاثة وان كانت بعض السفن قد التقطت هذه النداءات إلا أنها كانت لا تزال بعيدة جدا عن السفينة تيتانك .. فكانت كل هذه النداءات دون أي جدوى .. ولكن ظهر للسفينة تيتانك أمل جديد.. فعلى بعد عشرة أميال فقط كانت هناك سفينة أخرى هي السفينة كاليفورنيان والتي كان من الممكن أن تصل إلى السفينة المنكوبة في دقائق وتقوم بإنقاذ ركابها من الكارثة التي تهددهم .. ولكن لسوء الحظ لم يصل للسفينة كاليفورنيان أي نداء للإغاثة من النداءات المتكررة التي ظلت ترسل بها السفينة تيتانك .. ففي هذا الوقت المتأخر من الليل قام عامل اللاسلكي بالسفينة كاليفورنيان بإغلاق جهاز الاتصال .
وبعد عدة محاولات يائسة قام ضباط السفينة تيتانك بمحاولة أخرى لشد انتباه السفينة كاليفورنيان إلى سفينتهم المنكوبة .. فقاموا بإطلاق عدة صواريخ نارية في السماء وانطلقت معها الهتافات والنداءات المتكررة ولكن على الرغم من ذلك لم تتخذ السفينة كاليفورنيان أي موقف تجاه هذه الإشارات الضوئية فلم يتبادر إلى ذهن طاقمها أن السفينة تيتانك في خطر وأنها ترسل هذه الإشارات طلبا للنجدة !! وبالتالي سارت السفينة كاليفورنيان في طريقها غير عابئة بهذه الإشارات وأخذت تبعد تدريجيا عن السفينة تيتانك وبعد معها آخر أمل في إنقاذ السفينة تيتانك .


موسيقى المرح على ظهر السفينة المنكوبة ..

أما على ظهر السفينة تيتانك فراحت فرقة الموسيقى المصاحبة للرحلة تعزف موسيقى المرح والسعادة أثناء إنزال قوارب النجاة من السفينة إلى المحيط وان كانت هذه الموسيقى قد ظلت لفترة من الوقت ملائمة تماما للجو النفسي لركاب السفينة الساخرين واللاهين .. إلا أنها صارت بعد ذلك غير ملائمة لحالة الخوف والقلق التي بدأت تنتاب معظم الركاب مع إنزال أقدامهم على ظهر السفينة التي بدأت مؤخرتها في الانخفاض تدريجيا إلى سطح المياه .

شبح الموت ...

واستمر الحال كما هو عليه بظهر السفينة .. الموسيقى تعزف والسفينة تنخفض تدريجيا والخوف يزداد ويزداد مع اقتراب ظهر السفينة من سطح المياه والذي لا يزال يحمل مئات الركاب والذين لم يتم بعد إخلائهم منها .. فبدأ شبح الموت يخيم على وجوه الجميع .. فقد اصبح حقيقة واقعة خاصة بعد نفاد معظم قوارب النجاة فلم يعد يبقى منها غير قاربين فإما الموت غرقا مع السفينة وإما القفز إلى المياه الجليدية الكفيلة بإحداث صدمة عصبية مميتة بمجرد النزول إليها .
وأمام شبح الموت الذي خيم على السفينة بأكملها برزت بعض المواقف الإنسانية الجميلة التي عبرت عن الوفاء في أسمى صوره ولكن كان هناك أيضا بعض المواقف الغريبة والمثيرة للدهشة .
فمن ضمن هذه المواقف الإنسانية الجميلة التي برزت أمام شبح الموت هو تشبث بعض الزوجات بأزواجهن ورفضهم مغادرة السفينة عند مجيء دورهن في الانتقال إلى قوارب النجاة .
وكان أروع مثل شهدته السفينة لهذا الوفاء العظيم هو ما عبرت عنه مسز ( ايدا ستروس ) زوجة الثري الكبير ايزدور ستروس والتي عادت مرة أخرى إلى ظهر السفينة بعد دخولها إلى قارب النجاة لتحضن زوجها وهي تبكي قائلة : لقد عشنا معا سنوات طويلة لا يمكن أن ارحل من دونك سوف امضي حيث تمضي .. وذهب الاثنان معا ليجلسا في ركن هادئ بعيد وأخذا يرقبان ما يجري حولهما في انتظار القرار الأخير لنهاية مصيرهما المشترك.


السيجار أهم ..

كانت هناك صورة أخرى غريبة وشاذة .. ففي الحجرة الخاصة بالتدخين بالدرجة الأولى جلس ميجور ( اركيبولد بوت ) وثلاثة آخرون يدخنون السيجار ويتجاذبون أطراف الحديث غير مكترثين تماما بما يجري حولهم على الرغم من أن السفينة في ذلك الوقت قد انخفضت بدرجة كبيرة إلى سطح المياه .

سأموت جنتلمان ...

كذلك كان للمليونير ( بنجامين جاجنيهيم ) الذي اشتهر بأناقته موقف في غاية الغرابة أثناء هذه اللحظات الحرجة التي بدأت فيها السفينة تنغمس بوضوح في مياه المحيط .. إذ قام المليونير إلى حجرته وبدل سترة النجاة التي كان يرتديها بأخرى أنيقة خاصة بالحفلات الرسمية وعندما أنهى زينته وأناقته على اكمل وجه توجه إلى ظهر السفينة ليعلن أمام الجميع قائلا : ( مادام الهلاك لا مفر منه .. سأموت جنتلمان كما عشت جنتلمان !!!!!​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 أبريل 2009)

تيتانك تغرق

وبمرور الوقت تم امتلاء كل قوارب النجاة وإنزالها إلى المياه من على ظهر السفينة تيتانك ولم يدر المئات من المسافرين والذين مازالوا على ظهر السفينة ماذا يفعلون ؟ فلجئوا جميعا في فزع وخوف إلى مقدمة السفينة المرتفعة في الهواء عن سطح الماء بعد أن غاصت مؤخرتها تماما في المياه وما كان أقساها من فترة مؤلمة للجميع فلم يبق أمامهم إلا دقائق وتغوص بهم السفينة بأكملها في مياه المحيط .
وأمام هذا الفزع الرهيب اضطر بعض الركاب إلى الوثب في المياه الجليدية لعلهم يلحقون بقوارب النجاة .. ومن المؤسف أن معظمهم قد مات ولم ينج منهم إلا القليل والذين استطاعوا أن يصلوا إلى قوارب النجاة والتي أخذت تبحر بعيدا عن السفينة .


رحلة قوارب النجاة وسط المياه الجليدية ...

أما داخل هذه القوارب فكانت الدهشة تملا النفوس الجميع الذين راحوا يتأملون في ذهول سفينتهم العملاقة التى لا تقهر وهى تغوص في المياه بهيكلها الضخم وأنوارها الزاهي وسط نغمات الموسيقى المنعبثة منها والتى راحت تدوي نغماتها عبر المياه !!
ولكن سرعان ما تبدلت نغمات الموسيقى بنغمات أخرى حزينة .. وإلى أن توقفت تماما بعد أن غاص طرف السفينة بأكمله تحت الماء وصعد الطرف الآخر إلى السماء حتى كاد يلامس النجوم بارتفاعه الشاهق الذي انبعثت منة أنوار السفينة الزاهية لتضيء الليل من حوله .. ودوى في الفضاء صوت الزئير المروع والسفينة تشق طريقها إلى القاع .. ولم تمض إلا لحظات حتى اختفت السفينة تماما تحت سطح المياه لتختفي معها أسطورة المارد الذي لايقهر .
ففي الساعة الثانية والثلث بعد منتصف ليلة الأحد الموافق الخامس عشر من أبريل كانت السفينة تايتانيك قد اختفت تماما عن سطح المياه هي ومن عليها من مئات الركاب0
وبدأت قوارب النجاة تشق طريقها عبر المحيط في اتجاهات مختلفة ودون هدف منشود وسط ظلام الليل والبرد القارص ولم يكن هناك ما يؤنسها في هذا الليل المخيف إلا بعض النجوم التي تناثرت في السماء هنا وهناك والتي لم تضئ بنورها إلا القليل من هذا الظلام الحالك .
واشتد البرد بركاب القوارب فحاولوا عبثا أن يدفئوا أنفسهم بما استطاعوا أن ينجوا به من السفينة من فراء وارواب خاصة وان البعض منهم قد هرع إلى قارب النجاة بملابس النوم فلم يسعفه الوقت لالتقاط أي شئ .. وكان اتعس هؤلاء في هذا البرد القارص هم من قفزوا من السفينة إلى المياه الجليدية وسبحوا في الماء حتى وصلوا إلى القوارب فكانوا يرتجفون بشدة وامتلأ شعرهم وملابسهم بقطع الجليد التي علقت بهم أثناء السباحة .
ولم يحالف التوفيق أحد قوارب النجاة الممتلئة بالركاب فانقلب بهم في المياه وكم كانت من فترة مؤلمة أمضاها ركاب هذا القارب والذي بلغ عددهم الثلاثين في الاحتفاظ بقاربهم من الغرق وسط تلك المياه الجليدية .. فحاولوا جاهدين الوقوف على جانبي القارب حتى يحتفظوا به عائما على سطح المياه الجليدية التي أخذت تندفع إلى أرجلهم فتتخلل برودتها الشديدة إلى عظامهم فتؤلمهم اشد الالم .
ولم يستطع بعضهم الاحتفاظ بتوازنه فسقط في المياه الجليدية فكان على ركاب هذا القارب السيئ الحظ مهمة أخرى شاقه وهي محاولة جذب زملاؤهم من تلك المياه الجليدية المؤلمة .
ولم ينس ركاب أحد قوارب النجاة هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين وثبوا إلى المياه أثناء غرق السفينة فعادوا مرة أخرى إلى مكان السفينة يحاولون التقاط ما يمكن التقاطه من هؤلاء الأشخاص من وسط المياه .. ولكن كانت برودة هذه المياه الجليدية كافية تماما للقضاء عليهم في فترة قصيرة من الوقت فلم يوفق هذا القارب الشهم في العثور إلا على شخص واحد كان عائما على باب خشبي من أبواب السفينة وكم كانت لحظة غامرة بالسعادة حين رأى هذا الإنسان التعيس قارب النجاة يتجه اليه .

السفينة كارباثيا ...

قضى ركاب القوارب الناجون من الهلاك ساعات طويلة عبر مياه المحيط وسط الليل الحالك والبرد القارص سابحين بقواربهم إلى المجهول وكلهم يأس وحيرة في هذه الوحدة القاسية عبر هذا البحر الواسع الممتد .. فمرت بهم الساعات كأنها سنوات طويلة فلم يكن هناك أي أمل في النجاة .
وعندما بدا الليل يزول وبدأت السماء تنير كانت المفاجاة !!!
فظهرت فجأة أنوار مضيئة تقترب من بعيد ناحية القوارب لقد كانت أنوار السفينة كارباثيا التي كانت تسير في رحلة من رحلاتها عبر المحيط وكانت على بعد حوالي 58 ميلا من القوارب .
ويالها من سعادة غامرة أحس بها ركاب القوارب حين لمحوا تلك السفينة من بعيد فراحوا يشدون انتباهها لهم بشتى الطرق .. فاخذوا يصفقون ويهللون ويلوحون كما استطاع بعضهم أن يشد انتباهها بالأنوار المضيئة فاستخدموا البطاريات وقاموا بإشعال النيران بمناديل اليد والأوراق وغيرها .. ونجحت المحاولات العديدة التي قام بها ركاب القوارب لشد انتباه السفينة كارباثيا التي غيرت من طريقها وسارت في اتجاه القوارب .
ومع بداية ظهور الشمس وقدوم يوم جديد كانت السفينة كارباثيا قد وصلت إلى القوارب لتبدأ في اغاثتها .. كان مجيء سفينة الإغاثة لركاب هذه القوارب الضالة هو منتهى أملهم .. فتعلقت بها أنظارهم جميعا في فرحه وسعادة غامرة .. وبدأت السفينة تقوم بنقل الركاب إلى سطحها قاربا بعد الآخر حتى تم إغاثة جميع الركاب وهيأت لهم العناية الإلهية فرصة للنجاة بعدما كانوا فيه من يأس وفزع ..









السفينة كارباثيا ..التي انقذت العديد من ركاب تيتانك







قوارب النجاة تحمل الناجون من الغرق


الفضيحة الكبرى ...

انتشر خبر السفينة تايتانيك بسرعة في جميع أنحاء العالم وكما اهتمت معظم الصحف العالمية بنشر خبر بداية رحلة السفينة في 12 أبريل سنة 1912 على انه من الأخبار الصحفية الهامه والمثيرة .. فقد زاد اهتمامها بعد خبرهذة الكارثة بنشر كل ما يتعلق بهذه السفينة من أخبار وبالخط العريض في صفحاتها الأولى .. فنشرت بعض الصحف هذه العبارات : (السفينة التي لا تغرق ترقد في قاع المحيط )
( إنقاذ 705 راكبا من ركاب السفينة الأسطورة البالغ عددهم 2227 راكبا بعد غرق السفينة أثناء رحلتها من إنجلترا إلى الولايات المتحدة )




( سفينة الأثرياء تغوص بهم في قاع المحيط )

لكن لم تستطع الصحف في هذا الوقت أن تبرر بوضوح ظروف الحادث وكيفية غرق السفينة حتى بدا يتجمع لديها قدر كاف من المعلومات التي استطاعت الحصول عليها من الركاب الناجين من هذا الحادث بما فيهم بعض أفراد طاقم السفينة .






المظاهرات تجتاح شوارع لندن ...

كذلك شهدت لندن ضجة كبرى بعد هذا الحادث المروع .. ففي 27 أبريل سنة1912 م قام ما يزيد عن 1500 من المواطنين بمظاهرة ضخمة في أحد ميادين العاصمة احتجاجا على حادث السفينة الأسطورية والذي راح ضحيته اكثر من 1500 راكبا .. فنددوا بجميع المسئولين عن هذه الكارثة وطالبوا بإجراءات أمن حاسمة لضمان سلامة المسافرين بالسفن بعد ذلك .

لماذا غرقت ؟؟؟؟؟

يرى خبراء الغرب انه على الرغم من غرق السفينة تيتانك بهذه الصورة المفاجئة وفي أولى رحلاتها .. إلا انها لا تزال من آمن السفن التي عرفنها البشرية ليس فقط من حيث الفترة التي بنيت فيها السفينة بل وحتى اليوم .. وان السبب الرئيس لغرق السفينة يكمن في كيفية وقوع الاصطدام .. حيث اصطدمت السفينة بجبل الجليد الذي فاجأها وهي تسير بأقصى سرعتها ..فلم يسبق أن شهدت بحار العالم مثل هذا الحادث وبنفس الكيفية التي تم بها .

السبب الحقيقي لغرق السفينة تيتانك ...

لقد فات على خبراء الغرب تفسير الحادث من منطلق آخر نؤمن به نحن المسيحيين.... وهو انه لا يمكن لأحد من البشر أن يتحدى قدرة الله .. فهؤلاء الأثرياء ظنوا انهم في بروج عالية وان سفينتهم العملاقة تحميهم من أي خطر كان .

انظروا إلى ما يقوله أحد موظفي شركة وايت ستار ( المصنعة للسفينة) في 31 مايو 1911

"Not even God himself could sink this ship."

وترجمتها حرفيا ( حتى الله نفسه ..لا يستطيع إغراق هذه السفينة )
لقد تحدت هذه السفينة قدرة الله أو هكذا أرادوا لها من صنعوها .. وانطلقت باسم المارد .. ولكن الله بقدرته التي لا حدود لها أغرقها وبأتفه الأسباب .. بمجرد اصطدام بسيط في أحد جوانبها 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مريم
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 أبريل 2009)

بحث اكثر من رائع فعلا قدرة الرب فوق كل شئ


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على المعلومات القيمة عن السفينة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع ومتكامل مريم
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## fouad78 (20 أبريل 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> انظروا إلى ما يقوله أحد موظفي شركة وايت ستار ( المصنعة للسفينة) في 31 مايو 1911
> "not even god himself could sink this ship."​
> وترجمتها حرفيا ( حتى الله نفسه ..لا يستطيع إغراق هذه السفينة )​


​ 
نحن البشر من يومنا هيك، تعلمنا من الشيطان كيف نتحدى الله
ميرسي كتير للموضوع الأكتر من رائع يا مريم ولو إني شخصيا أرى أن الله لا يمكن أن يغرقها لأنه صالح
عيد قيامة مجيد سلام ونعمة​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا مريم ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


 ميرسي كوكو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مريم
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 ميرسي وليم لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه​*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 ميرسي ياكوك لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> بحث اكثر من رائع فعلا قدرة الرب فوق كل شئ


 ميرسي ياكينج لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## just member (20 أبريل 2009)

*رائع يا مريم *
*جميل موضوعك *
*وشيق*
*شكرا الك ولكم الهائل من ها الصور والمعلومات *
*ميرسى *
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" على المعلومات القيمة عن السفينة ، وربنا يباركك


 ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع رائع ومتكامل مريم
> ميرسى ليكى


 ميرسي جرجس لزوقك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> [/center]
> 
> نحن البشر من يومنا هيك، تعلمنا من الشيطان كيف نتحدى الله
> ميرسي كتير للموضوع الأكتر من رائع يا مريم ولو إني شخصيا أرى أن الله لا يمكن أن يغرقها لأنه صالح
> ...


 ميرسي فؤاد لتعلقيك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *رائع يا مريم *
> 
> *جميل موضوعك *
> *وشيق*
> ...


 ميرسي جوجو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الراااااااائع والشيق
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2009)

*بجد تحفة القصة اول مرة اقرى عنها كدى
وكابتن اسميث كمان شبه بتاع الفيلم بالظبط ههههههههههههههه
فعلا تحدى ربنا حاجة مستحيلة وربنا اثبت قدرته فيها واكيد نجى منهم الى يستحق
ميرسى يا قمرة بجد موضوع قيم جدااااااااااا*


----------



## lovely dove (22 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا يامريم ياقمراية علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الراااااااائع والشيق​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


ميرسي ياالملكة العراقية لردك ومروك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد تحفة القصة اول مرة اقرى عنها كدى*
> *وكابتن اسميث كمان شبه بتاع الفيلم بالظبط ههههههههههههههه*
> *فعلا تحدى ربنا حاجة مستحيلة وربنا اثبت قدرته فيها واكيد نجى منهم الى يستحق*
> *ميرسى يا قمرة بجد موضوع قيم جدااااااااااا*


ميرسي ياعمري لزوقك ومرورك الجميل بجد
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا يامريم ياقمراية علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يباركك


ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## totty (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع واااااااااااااو

كامل ورائع بجد يا مريم

واحنا اصلا متعودين منك على كده

منتحررمش يا حبى*​


----------



## red_pansy (24 أبريل 2009)

*عووووووو انتى مرمر *

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*دا انتى مجنونة حتى فى توقيعك روشتينى يابعيدة *

*هههههههههههههههه*

*موضوع جميل يابت *

*وفعلا مفيش حد يقدر يتحدى ارادة ربنا *

*مع انك مجنونة ومرووشة لكن بتجيبى مواضيع عاقلة مش شايفة انها حاجة غريبة يابة هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع في منتهة الروعة 

وشيق 
وصور روعة 

فعلا تستاهلي تقيم على موضوعك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومتكامل *
*معلومات جميله مكنتش اعرفها*
*ميرسي يا مريم تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## @JOJO@ (24 أبريل 2009)

بجد قصة حلوة اوي انا بيصعب علية اوي الناس الغلبانين اة ذنبهم انهم يغرقوا شكرا لتعبك


----------



## TADO2010 (24 أبريل 2009)

بجد يا مريم تسلم ايدك على الموضوع التحفة دا

الموضوع دا مفيش كلام يوصفه

بس بكل تاكيد تسلم ايدك بجد


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أختي مريم 
موضوع ضخم بصراحة 
وخبرة يجب على كُل الناس معرفتها
وهي ان الانسان مهما كبر يبقى محتاج لرضى الرب
ألف شكر​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2009)

_سفينة تخبىء انجاز رائع بجد كنت اجهل كل المعلومات عنها_
_موضوع متميز مريم ويستحق المنافسة وعن ثقة_
_شكرا كتييير مريم_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

يثبت لفوزه باجمل واحسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع

مع تقييم من المشرفين

مبروك يا مريم


سلام المسيح


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووك يا بطوط
احلى تقييم لقمرنا
عقبال كل اسبوووع الموضوع صراحة يستاهل اكتسح*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2009)

_ l,q,u موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

صور ومعلومات جامده جدا

شكرا ليكى على المعلومات لنادرة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *موضوع واااااااااااااو*​
> 
> *كامل ورائع بجد يا مريم*​
> *واحنا اصلا متعودين منك على كده*​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

red_pansy قال:


> *عووووووو انتى مرمر *​
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *دا انتى مجنونة حتى فى توقيعك روشتينى يابعيدة *​
> *هههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
حبي واحشانى خالص
بس ايه رايك فى التوقيع؟
وبعدين انا مستلماكى مرووشة مش لسه هروشك يعني؟
ههههههههههههه
نورتى يابهانة​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> موضوع في منتهة الروعة ​
> 
> وشيق
> وصور روعة ​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومتكامل *
> 
> *معلومات جميله مكنتش اعرفها*
> 
> *ميرسي يا مريم تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا
> يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

@JOJO@ قال:


> بجد قصة حلوة اوي انا بيصعب علية اوي الناس الغلبانين اة ذنبهم انهم يغرقوا شكرا لتعبك


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

TADO2010 قال:


> بجد يا مريم تسلم ايدك على الموضوع التحفة دا
> 
> الموضوع دا مفيش كلام يوصفه
> 
> بس بكل تاكيد تسلم ايدك بجد


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> شكراً أختي مريم​
> موضوع ضخم بصراحة
> وخبرة يجب على كُل الناس معرفتها
> وهي ان الانسان مهما كبر يبقى محتاج لرضى الرب
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _سفينة تخبىء انجاز رائع بجد كنت اجهل كل المعلومات عنها_
> 
> _موضوع متميز مريم ويستحق المنافسة وعن ثقة_
> _شكرا كتييير مريم_
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يثبت لفوزه باجمل واحسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع
> 
> مع تقييم من المشرفين
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووك يا بطوط*
> *احلى تقييم لقمرنا*
> *عقبال كل اسبوووع الموضوع صراحة يستاهل اكتسح*


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _l,q,u موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أبريل 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> صور ومعلومات جامده جدا​
> 
> شكرا ليكى على المعلومات لنادرة دى​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sara A (27 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات رائعة*
*وتحليل رائع*
أقتباس:"لقد فات على خبراء الغرب تفسير الحادث من منطلق آخر نؤمن به نحن المسيحيين.... وهو انه لا يمكن لأحد من البشر أن يتحدى قدرة الله .. فهؤلاء الأثرياء ظنوا انهم في بروج عالية وان سفينتهم العملاقة تحميهم من أي خطر كان ."

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

sara A قال:


> *معلومات رائعة*
> *وتحليل رائع*
> أقتباس:"لقد فات على خبراء الغرب تفسير الحادث من منطلق آخر نؤمن به نحن المسيحيين.... وهو انه لا يمكن لأحد من البشر أن يتحدى قدرة الله .. فهؤلاء الأثرياء ظنوا انهم في بروج عالية وان سفينتهم العملاقة تحميهم من أي خطر كان ."
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*


 


*سارة يا قمر عايزة تعملى اقتباس خدى النص الى عايزاه كوبى بيست وظلليه وبعدين دوسى على العلامة دى *
*



*


*الى فى شريط الرد وهيتعمل على طول*


----------



## جون حربي (27 أبريل 2009)

القصه جميله جدا والاجمل ان الله قادر على كل شيى ويعمل دائما للخير حتى لوقصدا ان يؤدب احد


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

sara a قال:


> *معلومات رائعة*
> *وتحليل رائع*
> أقتباس:"لقد فات على خبراء الغرب تفسير الحادث من منطلق آخر نؤمن به نحن المسيحيين.... وهو انه لا يمكن لأحد من البشر أن يتحدى قدرة الله .. فهؤلاء الأثرياء ظنوا انهم في بروج عالية وان سفينتهم العملاقة تحميهم من أي خطر كان ."
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*


ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتيني ياسكر​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *سارة يا قمر عايزة تعملى اقتباس خدى النص الى عايزاه كوبى بيست وظلليه وبعدين دوسى على العلامة دى *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ميرسي ياجيجي بجد ياعمري لتوضيحك ومساعدتك الجميلة دى
ومتابعتك اللذيذة ياجميل
انا حاسة انى متراقبة
هههههههههههههه30:​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

جون حربي قال:


> القصه جميله جدا والاجمل ان الله قادر على كل شيى ويعمل دائما للخير حتى لوقصدا ان يؤدب احد


 ميرسي جون لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> ميرسي ياجيجي بجد ياعمري لتوضيحك ومساعدتك الجميلة دى
> ومتابعتك اللذيذة ياجميل
> انا حاسة انى متراقبة
> هههههههههههههه30:​



*لا ماهه طول ما التوقيع بتاعك عاجبنى كدى هفضل ماشية وراكى هههههههههههه*


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
تنوريني دايما ياجميل
بامانة عسل
شكلنا هناخد استمارة 6 احنا الاتنين​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههه
لا القسم قسمنا ومحدش ليه حاجة عندنا
غير طبعا الاخوة المشرفين والادارة والاحمر وبس كدى :hlp:*
*واصلا اساسا انا معرفكيش :crazy_pil*


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
بعتيني فى ثانية
ربنا يستر​


----------



## monygirl (1 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومات الجميلة يا mariam *​


----------



## متيكو (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميللللللل شكرا


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل أوى
و فعلا غرقت بسبب أتفه الأسباب لأنهم تحدوا قدرة يسوع
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## zama (3 مايو 2009)

بصراحة موضوع ممتاز جداً
ويستحق التقييم 
وشكراً


----------



## ميسو العسل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا مريومه على المعلومات ونتظر جديدج


----------



## maria123 (3 مايو 2009)

معلومات رائعة جدا


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا قمرة ويا رب دايما نشوفك متميزة
يُفك*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*حقيقى ادخل وشوف بالصور : قصة سفينة تيتانيك*

*حقيقى ادخل وشوف بالصور : قصة سفينة تيتانيك 



















( حتى الله نفسه ..لا يستطيع إغراق هذه السفينة )

أحد موظفي شركة وايت ستار ( عند تدشين التيتانك ) في 31 مايو 1911
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

في 10 إبريل 1912 ، ترقب العالم بلهفة ذلك الحدث التاريخي ، وهو قيام السفينة تيتانك بأولى رحلاتها عبر المحيط الأطلنطي من إنجلترا إلى الولايات المتحدة .
لم تكن السفينة شيئا هينا في ذلك الوقت بعد حملة الدعاية الكبيرة التي قامت حولها من كل جانب ، فقد أشادت الصحف كثيرا بذلك الإنجاز الرائع الذي حققه الإنسان وعبرت عنه تلك السفينة العملاقة التي قيل عنها أنها ( لا تغرق )

وهاهو الوقت قد حان ليشاهد العالم بنفسه تلك الأسطورة وذلك الإنجاز الرائع

فعلى رصيف ميناء كوين ستون بإنجلتر































تيتانك تغادر رصيف ميناء ساوثهامبتون

كان الاحتفال بالغا بهذا الحدث الكبير ، فاصطف آلاف الناس من المودعين وغير المودعين يتأملون ، بإعجاب السفينة العملاقة وهي راسية في الميناء في قوة وشموخ ، والمسافرون - وهم يتجهون إليها - في سعادة وكبرياء. ولا شك أن الكثيرين منهم كان يتمنى في قرارة نفسه ، لو يكون له مكان على ظهر السفينة ، ولو لأي بلد في العالم00
وجاء الموعد المحدد لبدء الرحلة ، فارتفعت الأعلام ، وبدأت فرق الموسيقى،المحتشدة على رصيف الميناء ، تعزف موسيقاها الجميلة المرحة وسط هتاف المودعين والمسافرين ، وبدأ صوت المحرك يعلو ويعلو حنى أخذت السفينة تيتانك تتحرك لتبدأ أولى رحلاتها وسط هذا الاحتفال البهيج 


المـــــــــــــــــــارد

لم يكن اسم التيتانك والذي يعني المارد ، اسما مبالغا فيه في تسمية تلك السفينة
فقد اتصفت بثلاث صفات لم تتوفر بغيرها من السفن وهي الضخامة - عدم القابلية للغرق - الفخامة 

الضخامة 
كانت السفينة تيتانك اضخم سفينة ركاب شهدها العالم حتى الآن حيث بلغ وزنها 52310 طنا وبلغ طولها 882 قدما ،وبلغ عرضها 94 قدما ، ويمكنك تصور هذه الضخامة بشكل آخر فالسفينة تيتانك يمكن أن تعادل في ارتفاعها ارتفاع مبنى مكون من أحد عشر طابقا علاوة على طولها الكبير الذي قد يعادل أربع مجموعات من الأبنية المتجاورة 

عدم القابلية للغرق

كذلك لم يكن هذا المارد قابلا للغرق في نظر من صمموه فالسفينة ليست كغيرها من السفن حيث تنفرد باحتوائها على قاعين يمتد أحدهما عبر الآخر 
كما يتكون الجزء السفلي من السفينة من 16 قسما ( مقصورة ) لا يمكن أن ينفذ منها الماء وحتى لو غمرت المياه على سبيل الافتراض أحد هذه الأقسام فانه يمكن لقائد السفينة وبمنتهى السهولة أن يحجز المياه داخل هذا الجزء بمفرده ويمنعها من غمر باقي الأجزاء 




















الكسندر كارلسل وتوماس اندروس 

مصممي السفينة 







للموضوع بقية




*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: حقيقى ادخل وشوف بالصور : قصة سفينة تيتانيك*

*تيتانك يوم التدشين الفخامة 
تمتعت السفينة تيتانك بدرجة فائقة من الفخامة ، لم تتوفر من قبل لاي سفينة ركاب . ويمكنك تصور مدى هذه الفخامة والروعة إذا عرفت أن ثمن تذكرة الدرجة الأولى لهذه السفينة قد يزيد عن دخل أي فرد من طاقمها طوال فترة حياته .. وان كانت الدرجتان الثانية والثالثة على وضع اقل من الفخامة إلا انهما تعدان من افضل وأرقى قاعات السفر عن مثيلتهما في السفن الأخرى 


صالون حلاقة على ظهر السفينة










صالون الطعام بالدرجة الاولى




























ببساطة لقد كانت تيتانك قصرا متحركا فوق الماء 


سفينة الاثرياء


ضمت السفينة التايتنك على ظهرها نخبة من أثرياء إنجلترا وأمريكا


كولونيل جون استور أحد ركاب الدرجة 








شهيرة وصاحبه اكبر مجلات للأزياء








وكان القدر قد انتقاهم من هنا وهناك ،ليجمع بهم في هذه الرحله00 فكان من ضمن هؤلاء الأثرياء بل أثراهم جميعا الكونيل جون جاكوب استور البالغ من العمر 47 عاما وهو حفيد عائلة استور الإنجليزية الشهيرة بتجارة الفراء وقد مثل جون بنشاطه التجاري الضخم امتدادا لهذه التجارة إلى جانب امتلاكه لعدد من الفنادق العالمية 0 وفي هذه الفترة من الزمان كان استور هو موضع أحاديث كثيرة خاصة في المجتمع الإنجليزي بعد الفضيحة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فقد طلقته زوجته وتزوج بعد ذلك من فتاة صغيرة من نيويورك في عمر أحفاده فكانت تبلغ من العمر ثمانية عشر عاما! وخلال هذه الرحلة كان استور وزوجته الحامل_ مادلين_في طريقهما إلى نيويورك بعد رحلة شتوية قاما بها في مصر وأوروبا لكنهما اختصرا جزء من زيارتهما لأوروبا وقررا العودة سريعا للإقامة في أمريكا بعد حملة التشنيعات التي واجههااستور خلال إقامته في اوروبا0 كما ضمت نخبة الأثرياء بنجامين جاجينهيم سليل عائله جاجنهيم الامريكيه ذات النشاط التجاري الضخم في استخراج المعادن 0 
كما كان هناك الثري المعروف ازيدور ستروس وزوجتة0 وازيدور هو صاحب اكبر مجمع تجاري في العالم(ميكيز)
وبجانب هذه المجموعة السابقة والتي تمثل أثرى أثرياء العالم كان هناك مجموعة أخرى من الأثرياء ولكن بدرجة اقل قليلا مثل الوجيه الأمثل ارثر ريرسون وجون ثاير مساعد رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية بولاية بنسلفانيا وتشارلز هايز رئيس مجموعة الشاحنات الكندية وهاري مولسن سليل إحدى العائلات الثرية بمونتريال والتي تعمل في مجال البنوك ومن ابرز طبقات المجتمع الإنجليزي كان هناك سيركوزمو وزوجته ليدي دوف جوردن وكوزمو هو أمير إنجليزي ينتمي للعائلة المالكة أما زوجته دوف فهي مصممة أزياء شهيرة وصاحبه اكبر مجلات للأزياء في فرنسا والولايات المتحده0

كولونيل جون استور أحد ركاب الدرجة الاولى يستعد لصعود القطار للتوجة الى ساوثهامبتون
الذين تخلفوا عن السفر)

كان من الممكن أن تضم قائمة المسافرين على السفينة تايتانيك مجموعه أخرى من الأثرياء والشخصيات البارزة لولا تخلفهم عن السفر0
فقد تخلف عن السفر الثري المعروف ج0ب مورجان لسوء حالته الصحيه0
كما تخلف عن السفر فانديربلت وزوجته ومن عجب انهما تخلفا عن السفر في آخر لحظه قبل إبحار السفينة وبعد صعودهما بالفعل إلى السفينة هما وخادمهما الخاص 0
كما تخلف عن الرحلة لورد بيري رئيس شركة هارلاند اند ولف لبناء السفن في بلفاست والذي قام ببناء وتصميم السفينة تيتانيك لكنه تخلف عن الرحلة لظروف مرضية مفاجئه وحل محلة في الرحلة المدير التنفيذي للشركة0
وضمت أيضا السفينة تيتانيك في درجتها الثالثة مجموعة من الطبقات المتوسطة والفقيرة في إنجلترا والذين استجمعوا كل ما لديهم من أموال للسفر على هذه السفينة العجيبة ليس فقط من اجل المتعة ولكن أيضا للبحث عن موطن أخر قد يتوفر فيه لهم مستوى افضل من المعيشة مما يلقونه في موطنهم الأصلي.ولكن بطبيعة الحال كان وجود هؤلاء الفقراء شبه معزول عن طبقة الأثرياء التي سكنت في السفينة كما سكنت في المجتمع ، الطبقة العليا بأجنحتها الممتدة الواسعة ، بينما سكنت طبقة الفقراء الطبقة السفلى من السفينة بحجراتها الضيقة القريبة من الضوضاء والضجيج

جبل الجليد

موكب السعادة

كما بدأت السفينة تيتانك رحلتها بالفرح والأمنيات الحلوة استمرت رحلتها عبر المحيط على هذا النحو لأربعة ليال كاملة . فراح كل من عليها يستمتع بأجمل الأوقات ، كان الاستمتاع بجمال وفخامة السفينة بحجراتها الواسعة الأنيقة ومطعمها البديع وما يحمل من أشهى المأكولات المختلفة هو نوع آخر من المتعة الكبيرة التي حظي بها ركاب السفينة
ومن ناحية أخرى كانت السفينة تايتانك قد قطعت شوطا كبيرا من رحلتها الأولى بنجاح وهدوء تام ، أثبتت فيه جدارتها الفائقة في خوض البحار ، وقد دعا هذا إلى زيادة سرعة السفينة بدرجة كبيرة وإطلاق العنان لها بعد أن تأكد لطاقمها جدارتها في خوض البحر خلال الخمسمائة ميل السابقة 
أما قبطان السفينة ، كابتن إدوارد سميث والبالغ من العمر 62 عاما فقد كان اسعد من عليها ، فهذه الرحلة الأخيرة له والتي يختتم بها ما يزيد على ثلاثين عاما من العمل في أعالي البحار ، والذي شهد له الكثيرون خلال هذه الفترة بالنجاح والمهارة الفائقة 












كابتن سميث 
رسائل الإنذار 

وفي 14 إبريل 1912 وهو اليوم الخامس من رحلة السفينة بدأت المخاطر تتربص بالسفينة العملاقة ومن عليها من سادة القوم 
فمنذ ظهيرة ذلك اليوم حتى اخره ، تلقت حجرة اللاسلكي بالسفينة رسائل عديدة من بعض السفن المارة بالمحيط ومن وحدات الحرس البحري تشير إلى اقتراب السفينة من الدخول في منطقة مياه جليدية مقابلة للساحل الشرقي لكندا . وعلى الرغم من هذه الرسائل العديدة التي تلقتها السفينة ، لم يبد أحد من طاقمها ، وعلى الأخص كابتن سميث ، أي اهتمام.حتى أن عامل اللاسلكي قد تلقى بعض الرسائل ولم يقم بإبلاغها إلى طاقم السفينة لعدم اكتراثهم بها.
فعلاوة على اعتقادهم ، من خبرتهم السابقة ، بندرة تكون الجليد في هذه المنطقة من المحيط في شهر أبريل، فقد كانوا جميعا على ثقة بالغة بسفينتهم العملاقة تايتانك ، فقد كانت تبدوا لهم اكبر واكبر من أن يعترض شيئا طريقها ..فما بالهم يعبئون ببعض قطع من الجليد ؟؟؟؟

خاصة أن المحيط هذا اليوم كان هادئا تماما كالبساط الممتد ، كما كان الجو باردا لكنه كان مشمسا في معظم الوقت فماذا يمكن أن يهددهم أو يعترض طريقهم .؟؟؟

لكنه بعد حلول الظلام وبالتحديد في الساعة التاسعة مساءا من نفس هذا اليوم ، بدأت درجة الحرارة في الانخفاض بشكل ملحوظ ، مما جعل كابتن سميث يدرك أن السفينة تقترب ، بالفعل ، من منطقة جليدية ، لكنه على الرغم من ذلك لم يبد اهتماما كبيرا لهذا الأمر فكل ما قام به هو إعطاء الأوامر بتفقد خزانات المياه ، خوفا من أن تكون المياه قد تجمدت بها ، كما بلغ مراقب السفينة ، فر يدريك فليت ، بتشديد الرقابة والإبلاغ عن أي كتل ثلجية ضخمة قد تتراءى له. ثم دخل كابتن سميث حجرته لينام !!!

وفي الحقيقة أن كابتن سميث رغم خبرته الطويلة ، قد وقع في خطأ كبير بهذا التصرف ، ربما لثقته البالغة بسفينته العملاقة وخبرته الطويلة ، فهو لم يفكر إطلاقا في إنقاص سرعة السفينة حيث كانت تنطلق في هذا اليوم بأقصى سرعتها ، كذلك نسي كابتن سميث أن كتل الجليد الضخمة قد تفاجئ سفينته في لحظات ، .

(الصورة الوحيدة التي التقطت لموظف الاسلكي هارولد برايد
















مراقب السفينة تيتانك فريدرك فليت
















الجبل الجليدى 











تيتانك تغرق









*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: حقيقى ادخل وشوف بالصور : قصة سفينة تيتانيك*

*تيتانيك الحديثة *


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: حقيقى ادخل وشوف بالصور : قصة سفينة تيتانيك*

*الموضوع 
تجميعى من النت *


----------



## جيلان (21 يونيو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار
شكرا لتعبك*


----------

